# Olympia Vegas Thread



## Jodi (Oct 4, 2004)

Well, it's only 1 month away actually a bit less.  

Here is the list of people that I believe have tickets already and are going:

Me
Aggies?
JLB001 & DrChiro
P-Funk
PreMier
Jill & Steve
BritChick

Albob, you joining us?

Anyone else?

We got to start making some plans guys.  Ideas?


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 4, 2004)

No buffet.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 4, 2004)

I'm going so I can watch everyone be piggies


----------



## Vieope (Oct 4, 2004)

_How long you all gonna stay there? _


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 4, 2004)

My bro (Duncans Donuts) and I might make it a night to meet you guys


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 4, 2004)

Jodi, I'll be going. Arrive Friday afternoon and leave Sunday afternoon....I have a final the next day...joy. I'm staying at the Tropicana because it was the cheapest I could find.
Camaro and his bro may also be going to Vegas.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 4, 2004)

Jodie - Don't worry, I'll eat enough for both of us 

Vieope - Most of us will only be there for the last weekend of October.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 4, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Jodi, I'll be going. Arrive Friday afternoon and leave Sunday afternoon....I have a final the next day...joy. I'm staying at the Tropicana because it was the cheapest I could find.
> Camaro and his bro may also be going to Vegas.




I'll be staying at the Luxor.  I'll arrive, Friday AM, just in time for a breakfast buffet  and be leaving Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Vieope (Oct 4, 2004)

_I never been to Vegas but I can only think of strippers and gambling for fun there. Is there anything else? Not that I am complaining. _


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 4, 2004)

All I gotta say is, I don't think I could stomach Jodi, PreMier, and P-funk all at the same buffet.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 4, 2004)

yea


eat buffets and free alcohol


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 4, 2004)

V....we'll take pics of them for you.


----------



## Vieope (Oct 4, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> V....we'll take pics of them for you.


:bounce: 
_Don´t forget to take of everybody as well. You gonna bring a digital camera?_


----------



## Jodi (Oct 4, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> All I gotta say is, I don't think I could stomach Jodi, PreMier, and P-funk all at the same buffet.


  I don't eat as much as them, I'm sure.

I won't make you sick, I promise


----------



## Vieope (Oct 4, 2004)

_There are some places in Vegas that is open 24hrs for jacuzzi and pool parties. That should be nice. _


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 4, 2004)

Lol. So who went to Vegas last year?
Butterfly and Fade
Jodi
TP
P-funk
Dante
Leslie
Anyone else?


----------



## BritChick (Oct 4, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I'm going so I can watch everyone be piggies



Hey I will gladly eat on your behalf... you can live vicariously through me!!!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 4, 2004)

Me and my brother can fuq up a buffet like no-ones business


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 4, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> :bounce:
> _Don´t forget to take of everybody as well. You gonna bring a digital camera?_


Yep.  Got the digital.   But won't be bringing the laptop.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 4, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Lol. So who went to Vegas last year?
> Butterfly and Fade
> Jodi
> TP
> ...


NT and his wife, Albob, and the rest of Avant:  Par, TKarrde, DSade, Eclipyse, Jessica.  I hope I'm not forgetting anyone


----------



## Jodi (Oct 4, 2004)

I'm not sure if Scott is going to be able to go with me or not


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 4, 2004)




----------



## ASSPUNCTURE (Oct 4, 2004)

my bf deezle dances out there, go see him at "the chute" they have great carne to slam into your creampipe


----------



## Jodi (Oct 5, 2004)

Ideas everyone 

Where to meet and when?
Where to eat?
Where to go party at 
Do we want to do Halloween stuff?
Jodie and I are doing a spa, any other women want to join?


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 5, 2004)

Hmm...we should have a scavenger hunt of sorts betweens us. Pics with different peeps such as...

The old dude that use to be buff but he's not, the mullet, the large girl stuffed in clothes 4 sizes too small, The fat dude that thinks he is big wearing a cut off T, the guy who really believes all the pros and is searching for the natural supplements they use, the gay muscle whoreshipper, the schmoe, 10 pairs of the Otomix shoes on peeps feet, the hootchies giving the fitness girls dirty looks due to thinking they are hotter, The roided out guy who thinks his pooh does not stink, how many "packages" we can find between women's legs....ya get the idea?????


----------



## PreMier (Oct 5, 2004)

Thats so funny!



Yes, we need some ideas.  I am meeting P at the hotel on Thurs, and from there I dont know whats going on.  He is fuckin funny though, we will cause a ruckus


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 5, 2004)

Spa wouldn't happen to be cheap, would it?


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 5, 2004)

We should all meet at the expo or something. P can bring the hookers.  Jodi, is Scott able to come?


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 5, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Thats so funny!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we need some ideas.  I am meeting P at the hotel on Thurs, and from there I dont know whats going on.  He is fuckin funny though, we will cause a ruckus


I got an apartment  but its not on the strip.  We get in Thursday 1:30 ish.  Craig and I planned to do the expo on Friday and to watch the women's bbing.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 5, 2004)

We could meet for breakfast before the expo on Friday am?

Aggies - I don't think so. 

We have to do the scavenger thing


----------



## PreMier (Oct 5, 2004)

I have a digital camera for the scavenger thing


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 5, 2004)

We got one too!   We are hunting up another flash card to bring with us.


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 5, 2004)

Well you all could meet for breakfast. I arrive Friday afternoon. I suppose I could change my flight to an earlier time, but it depends on if I can find a ride to the airport that morning.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 5, 2004)

OMG...Ya'll get to meet Bobby!   He'll pay for the strippers.  We could use him for a where's Waldo.   He has those glasses that make his eyes look BIG.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 5, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I have a digital camera for the scavenger thing


I got mine too


----------



## Jodi (Oct 5, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Well you all could meet for breakfast. I arrive Friday afternoon. I suppose I could change my flight to an earlier time, but it depends on if I can find a ride to the airport that morning.


Do you have a ride from the airport in Vegas?


----------



## PreMier (Oct 5, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> OMG...Ya'll get to meet Bobby!   He'll pay for the strippers.  We could use him for a where's Waldo.   *He has those glasses that make his eyes look BIG.*


----------



## PreMier (Oct 5, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Well you all could meet for breakfast. I arrive Friday afternoon. I suppose I could change my flight to an earlier time, but it depends on if I can find a ride to the airport that morning.



Yea, come in the morning.  Its much better


----------



## Jodi (Oct 5, 2004)

We'll have to add to the scavenger list - The guys in the parachute pants.  Also, the guys in the cut off sweatshirts


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 5, 2004)

Ohh.....Fanny packs to the list!  Men wearing them wearing those Crazy pants.


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 5, 2004)

Nope, no ride from the airport in Vegas. I'm assuming that the hotel offers a courtesy shuttle. If not, I can get a cab or something....or lol, I can take a courtesy shuttle to an adjacent hotel and walk to mine.


----------



## Jill (Oct 5, 2004)

Jodie-your post was halarious!

Steve and I get to Vegas thursday at noon-and stay till Sunday late night. 

Any plans on a good 'food' meeting place?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 5, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Nope, no ride from the airport in Vegas. I'm assuming that the hotel offers a courtesy shuttle. If not, I can get a cab or something.


I can come pick you up.  It's not far from the airport.  I don't recall but I'm pretty sure the hotels don't have a curtosy shuttle.


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 5, 2004)

Oh hey, that would be awesome Jodi.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 5, 2004)

We'll all exchange numbers privately in a few weeks so we can talk then about arrangements.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 5, 2004)

Damn, I have been handing mine out already


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 5, 2004)

lol ya, and you're gonna call me this weekend too


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 5, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> We'll all exchange numbers privately in a few weeks so we can talk then about arrangements.


Heh missed this. I just sent ya a PM. Oh well lol.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 5, 2004)

I wont forget


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 5, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I wont forget


----------



## P-funk (Oct 6, 2004)

almost time!!!!  Can't waite....big fun, big fun


----------



## Var (Oct 6, 2004)

Wish I could come, too!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 6, 2004)

Alright, so it's 2:30am here and I am dealing with a severe 'bout of insomnia after recently waking up from the most whacked out Vegas dream... everybody from IM has arranged to meet at some elementary school in Vegas in the gym, which apparently backs onto the parking lot of a massive Costco. Not only are we going for the Olympia but also JLB's wedding!  JLB asks everyone to bring appetizers, the main dishes will be provided by Prince who is catering the big day. I have a hell of a time trying to find the Costco parking lot and spend about an hour driving around on my cell with Jodi getting directions.  Finally I arrive and everyone is dressed for the wedding it seems in gym attire, which seems totally normal... except P-funk who is where this god forsaken pink and green plaid shirt, it's the ugliest thing I've ever seen.  As for the appetizers I have never seen so many plates of cheese and crackers in my life, the two exceptions on the table are a hot mexican bean dip that I brought and some fancy broccoli creation provided by PreMier (okay, so we know where that came from Jake!). OMG...  this has to be the weirdest dream I've had in a LONG time!!!
Anyone here know how to analyze dreams?!      
Can't wait 'til Vegas... now let's see if I can get back to sleep!!!


----------



## Vieope (Oct 6, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Wish I could come, too!


_You are online or IM don´t like you and post what you wrote just a few hours later? _


----------



## Var (Oct 6, 2004)

Online


----------



## P-funk (Oct 6, 2004)

> except P-funk who is where this god forsaken pink and green plaid shirt, it's the ugliest thing I've ever seen.



hey, that is my favorite shirt.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 6, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> hey, that is my favorite shirt.



Damn... I was so afraid you would say that!


----------



## ZECH (Oct 6, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> NT and his wife, Albob, and the rest of Avant:  Par, TKarrde, DSade, Eclipyse, Jessica.  I hope I'm not forgetting anyone


GP was there with VPX........


----------



## ZECH (Oct 6, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> how many "packages" we can find between women's legs....


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 6, 2004)

Since when am I getting married????  Someone forgot to tell me!


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 6, 2004)

Ya'll know something I don't?????


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 6, 2004)

OMG...Brit.  I just read that whole post.  too funny!


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 6, 2004)

Unfortunately I can't make it this year, but it sounds like you all will have a great time.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 6, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> OMG...Brit.  I just read that whole post.  too funny!



Yeah, it was pretty weird JLB! lol

Oh and congrats on the upcoming nuptials!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 6, 2004)

LMAO!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 6, 2004)

Ya'll are laughing...but I think he had something about doing that.  But I think he changed his mind.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 6, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Unfortunately I can't make it this year, but it sounds like you all will have a great time.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 6, 2004)

If you're looking at a wicked drink, Jodi can direct you to the ... umm, forgot the name of the bar Jodi  ... that made the witch doctor drink.  Warning ... if you think you're a party animal and try this drink alone, don't!


----------



## ZECH (Oct 6, 2004)

NT.........you aren't going?? You know it won't be the same without you two I'm sure.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 6, 2004)

Dg ... we just bought a house, so it's sucking all our money right now.  As much as we'd love to go, we won't make it this time.  I can count on Jodi to keep the party fever going.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 6, 2004)

I understand that!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 6, 2004)

I'll go next time if you go - how about that?  We can disagree over a number of topics while partaking of several beers.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 7, 2004)

Britchick said she wants to go to a kareoke bar and sing some tunes when we are in vegas.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 7, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Britchick said she wants to go to a kareoke bar and sing some tunes when we are in vegas.



ROFLMAO! Funny P, very funny.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 7, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> If you're looking at a wicked drink, Jodi can direct you to the ... umm, forgot the name of the bar Jodi  ... that made the witch doctor drink.  Warning ... if you think you're a party animal and try this drink alone, don't!



Jodi has confirmed ... the hotel is the Rio ... the bar is the Voodoo lounge and the drink is called the witchdoctor.    Anyone daring enough to think they can drink it alone, make sure you have someone else there to take pics ... because it could get messy in one person attempts it alone.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 7, 2004)

I wish I could drink that weekend.  I'd go.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 7, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I wish I could drink that weekend.  I'd go.



If you get a chance, you should go regardless if you can drink or not.  They (and another bar called the Ghost Bar) have outdoor patios 50+ stories up.  The view is fantastic at night.  It's worth it to have a juice/water/whatever and just enjoy the view of Vegas at night.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 7, 2004)

It's an amazing view up there.  The music was alot of fun too


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 7, 2004)

JLB ... you're in good hands with Miss Jodi.  She knows all the good places in Vegas.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 7, 2004)

My brother and I plan on really trying to go, but just for one night or something quick and simple, more as to meet everyone and just hang out than anything else.

You guys gotta tell us where you all will be on the first night or something, where youll eat, and plans etc. so we can know where to go 

Aggie, ya gotta gimme a holla and lemme know mayn


----------



## Jodi (Oct 7, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Ideas everyone
> 
> Where to meet and when?
> Where to eat?
> ...


BUMP!


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 7, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> My brother and I plan on really trying to go, but just for one night or something quick and simple, more as to meet everyone and just hang out than anything else.
> 
> You guys gotta tell us where you all will be on the first night or something, where youll eat, and plans etc. so we can know where to go
> 
> Aggie, ya gotta gimme a holla and lemme know mayn



Hey, PM me your phone number. I won't be in Vegas till Friday afternoon. Everyone else will be there Thursday. I should be able to meet ya on Oct. 21 before your flight though.


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 7, 2004)

Oh another thing. Vegas will also be a quickie trip for me because I leave Sunday afternoon. I have a final the next day and more finals during the rest of the week. I also have to miss two class where they will be doing final exam reviews because I have a 7 hour test in SF that Tuesday. I seriously reconsidered going to Vegas, but I figured that it would be a once in a lifetime opportunity to meet some IM members. I would really reccomend you and your bro trying to work something out.  Just a quick weekend trip.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 7, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Ideas everyone
> 
> Where to meet and when?
> Where to eat?
> ...



Spa sounds awesome, I would love to join you.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 7, 2004)

We need to figure out what day for the spa.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 7, 2004)

Saturday


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 7, 2004)

In the morning?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 7, 2004)

Whenever is fine with me.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 7, 2004)

whenever is good for me too.  But Craig said he would prefer earlier in the day.  So anytime before noon?  Brit...what works for you?


----------



## Jill (Oct 7, 2004)

Spa??? What will you ladies be having done? WHere?? I may join you !


----------



## BritChick (Oct 7, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Spa??? What will you ladies be having done? WHere?? I may join you !



Right on Jilly come too, it will be fun for the girls to get pampered.   
I don't mind what I get done!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 7, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> whenever is good for me too.  But Craig said he would prefer earlier in the day.  So anytime before noon?  Brit...what works for you?



Anytime is fine with me, I'll work my schedule around you girls, I'm a free agent all weekend.   

Are we going to the spa at the Luxor?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 8, 2004)

Yeah, the Luxor sounds good.  Their spa is nice  

http://www.luxor.com/superset.php3/amenities/spa.php3


----------



## BritChick (Oct 8, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Yeah, the Luxor sounds good.  Their spa is nice
> 
> http://www.luxor.com/superset.php3/amenities/spa.php3



Okay Jodi this looks awesome I started to check out the spa, and all the different things they have to offer, I had to stop myself though I'm getting carried away here... I'm now looking at the Ultimate Pampering Package! lol


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 8, 2004)

post pictures everyone!  lots of pictures - often


----------



## BritChick (Oct 8, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> post pictures everyone!  lots of pictures - often



I promise to take lots!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 9, 2004)

My brother and I wanna go for like a day or something, just to meet peeps, and hang out. We might get a room, might not, depending on how long we wanna stay. We only live like 4 hours away, so its not THAT bad of a drive.

I need to know where you guys are meeting on that Friday, and what the plans are for that day at least


----------



## Jodi (Oct 9, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> where we all meeting?  and time?  Craig and I may leave Bobby at his brothers as not to punish anyone.


LOL  I'm not sure yet.    I don't arrive in Vegas until about 10AM but I can't check into the hotel until 2PM so we can meet at 10:30 have breakfast.  I'd like to go to the expo after that so if anyone wants to join me, that would be cool.  I should post this in the thread so everyone see's it and we can make a group decision.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 10, 2004)

Oh....we could have Brunch buffet, say 10:45ish?   We have a car, so we can be anywhere at anytime.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 10, 2004)

Hey, 10:30am - 10:45am Friday sounds great... we just need a location, Jodi you've been to Vegas before where do you recommend?  

Jodi I want to hit the expo too maybe a few of us can hook up for it?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 11, 2004)

10:30....damn you guys plan waking up early.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 11, 2004)

That'll be 12:30 on my normal time schedule.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 11, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 10:30....damn you guys plan waking up early.



Patrick... forget about even going to bed in the first place!


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 11, 2004)

Brit...which co. sponsors you?

Dang my spelling sucks today.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 11, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Brit...which co. sponsors you?
> 
> Dang my spelling sucks today.



Perfect Nutrition

http://www.perfectnutrition.ca/


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 11, 2004)

k...I'm trying to get with prosource.com for their print stuff.  Have to send them hard copies of the pics I emailed.  Thought they may have been the same co.  I knew it was P something or other.  LOL


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 11, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Patrick... forget about even going to bed in the first place!



now that's the Vegas spirit ... 10:30am ... you should have showered, dressed, had breakfast and done some shopping and some gambling.  

You're only in Vegas for 3 days P-funk ...


----------



## Jodi (Oct 11, 2004)

Ok, How's about 11AM.    I don't think we can get breakfast after that.  We could do the Mandalay Breakfast or Luxor Breakfast.  It's got a be a breaky buffy though


----------



## bulletproof1 (Oct 11, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Ok, How's about 11AM.    I don't think we can get breakfast after that.  We could do the Mandalay Breakfast or Luxor Breakfast.  It's got a be a breaky buffy though



for some strange reason im sensing its going to be a cheat weekend.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 11, 2004)

You got that right 

Actually guys, I think breakfast only goes to 11AM.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 11, 2004)

I vote for 10:30am at the Luxor, that way I can crawl out of bed and stumble downstairs! lol
No, honestly, wherever and whenever is fine with me!


----------



## P-funk (Oct 11, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Patrick... forget about even going to bed in the first place!




That's right....no sleep for you and no sleep for me either.  We are getting a bunch of strippers and we are going to be swapping parnters all night.  Me you and 10 other women!!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 11, 2004)

P...Please take Bobby with you.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 11, 2004)

Who is bobby??


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 11, 2004)

OK, this thread is WAAAAAY too long for my short attention span so, here's the deal.  I LIVE HERE!  Hell yes I'll be at the expo.  Can't make any definite plans yet because I'm in a bit of a job flux.  (I'm looking for a new one.)  So, I'm not sure what days, if any, I'll have off.  Anyway, keep me in your plans because I had a great time meeting IM folks last year and I want to do it again.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 11, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Who is bobby??


The pain in my azz that is going with us.  He bought our plane tickets.  He's a perv.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 11, 2004)

yes but who is he???  I don't get along well with pain in the asses!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 11, 2004)

he is a friend of Craig's.


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 11, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I don't get along well with pain in the asses!!!



And you hang around HERE???


----------



## P-funk (Oct 11, 2004)

lol, yeah...what the hell is wrong with me?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 11, 2004)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> OK, this thread is WAAAAAY too long for my short attention span so, here's the deal.  I LIVE HERE!  Hell yes I'll be at the expo.  Can't make any definite plans yet because I'm in a bit of a job flux.  (I'm looking for a new one.)  So, I'm not sure what days, if any, I'll have off.  Anyway, keep me in your plans because I had a great time meeting IM folks last year and I want to do it again.


Albob - Send me your number so we can contact you when we get there.


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 11, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Albob - Send me your number so we can contact you when we get there.



I'm #1.   

Check your PM's.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 11, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> That's right....no sleep for you and no sleep for me either.  We are getting a bunch of strippers and we are going to be swapping parnters all night.  Me you and 10 other women!!!!!


----------



## P-funk (Oct 11, 2004)

I love it when you make faces at me!!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 11, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I love it when you make faces at me!!



Some of the Vegas faces I am predicting you will see...


----------



## P-funk (Oct 11, 2004)

okay, here are mine:

      :bounce:


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 11, 2004)

pssst - sorry to intrude but you MAY be overdoing it w/the farting.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 11, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> pssst - sorry to intrude but you MAY be overdoing it w/the farting.




beer


----------



## BritChick (Oct 11, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> okay, here are mine:
> 
> :bounce:



ROFLMFAO... yep that's what I was afraid of!   
And hey, nikegurl has a good point too!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 11, 2004)

someone pull the covers over his head!


----------



## P-funk (Oct 11, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> someone pull the covers over his head!




dutch oven!!


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 12, 2004)

Alright, for anyone who cares, I changed my flight. I am now arriving Thursday afternoon and am leaving on Saturday night because I have finals the following week and need atleast one day to study for them.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Oct 13, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Alright, for anyone who cares, I changed my flight. I am now arriving Thursday afternoon and am leaving on Saturday night because I have finals the following week and need atleast one day to study for them.



you should stay until sunday. you need to get your priorities straight


----------



## BritChick (Oct 13, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> you should stay until sunday. you need to get your priorities straight



 Sounds like my kinda philosophy... probably explains why I'm an uneducated fool!


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 13, 2004)

I also have a 7 hour exam on Tuesday before I leave for Vegas. The test is in SF and I have to report to the test site at 7:15 AM. Consequently, I have to miss 2 classes where they will be conducting final reviews.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 13, 2004)

Aggies...what time do you get in on TRhursday?


----------



## BritChick (Oct 13, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> I also have a 7 hour exam on Tuesday before I leave for Vegas. The test is in SF and I have to report to the test site at 7:15 AM. Consequently, I have to miss 2 classes where they will be conducting final reviews.



Ewwww... a 7 hour exam!   
Good luck with it Denise!


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 13, 2004)

Hey thanks Kerry. Jodie, I get in around 3 on Thursday. I leave at around 5 on Saturday.


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 24, 2004)

So, plan is to meet at the Luxor at 10:30 for the breakfast buffet on Friday, right? I plan on going to the Expo afterwards.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 24, 2004)




----------



## Jodi (Oct 24, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> So, plan is to meet at the Luxor at 10:30 for the breakfast buffet on Friday, right? I plan on going to the Expo afterwards.


Yup   I want to go right to the Expo afterwards too.


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 24, 2004)




----------



## JLB001 (Oct 25, 2004)

me tooooooooooooooo


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 25, 2004)

Well, I've got some good news and I've got some bad news.  (Which all depends on how you feel about ALBOB.  )  I'll be at the Expo on Friday.  I'm going to try to get there as close to opening (9:00 AM) as possible.  I'll probably only be able to stroll around for three or four hours.  And that's about all I'm going to be able to dedicate to this year's festivities.  Got scheduled to personally take care of a couple of high profile jobs.  Looks like I'm gonna be tied up all weekend.     For those of you attending the Expo on Friday, look for the bald guy wearing a baseball jersey that says "ALBOB" on the back.  If you see him RUN.  He's an asshole.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 25, 2004)

Albob ... rumour has it the clan is meeting for brunch at the Luxor around 10:30 and then to the expo ...


----------



## BritChick (Oct 25, 2004)

Fitness and Figure pre-judging starts at 11am on the Friday I think, anyone else going to see that?


----------



## BritChick (Oct 25, 2004)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> I'm going to try to get there as close to opening (9:00 AM) as possible.



Opens at 9am to industry people, 10am to general public.


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 25, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Opens at 9am to industry people, 10am to general public.



Cool, thanks.   

Hmmmm, brunch at the Luxor?  I MAY be able to swing that.  Thanks NT.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 25, 2004)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> Cool, thanks.
> 
> Hmmmm, brunch at the Luxor?  I MAY be able to swing that.  Thanks NT.



yeah whatever  ... have fun  ... woo hoo  ... and all that jazz.


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 25, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> yeah whatever  ... have fun  ... woo hoo  ... and all that jazz.



Awwwww    Jealous?


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 25, 2004)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> Awwwww    Jealous?



NO!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 27, 2004)

Hi everyone 

I look forward to meeting you all and catching up with you again Funky   I've been awfully busy so I haven't been online much.  I hope everyone plans to meet at the Luxor at 10:30AM Friday a the Buffet for Breakfast.  I'ts in the center of the casino and it's downstairs.  I think we should all wait and go in together.  We pretty much know what everyone looks like so it shouldn't be too hard to find each other 

For those that I don't talk to until Friday, fly safely.  

I just hope I have everyone's number.


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 27, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I hope everyone plans to meet at the Luxor at 10:30AM Friday a the Buffet for Breakfast.



I should be able to make that so don't start without me.


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 27, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Hi everyone
> 
> I look forward to meeting you all and catching up with you again Funky   I've been awfully busy so I haven't been online much.  I hope everyone plans to meet at the Luxor at 10:30AM Friday a the Buffet for Breakfast.  I'ts in the center of the casino and it's downstairs.  I think we should all wait and go in together.  We pretty much know what everyone looks like so it shouldn't be too hard to find each other
> 
> ...


  We have eachother's numbers and I will see ya there Jodi.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 27, 2004)

Have fun everyone.... very jealous here, sounds like a blast


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 27, 2004)

Lol, everyone will take lots of pics for ya ID.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 27, 2004)

Jodi....our number should be in your PM's.  We leave the house tomorrow at 9:30am.  Boobie seems to think it will take 2 hours to get there when we are 30 mins away. LOL


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 27, 2004)

Hope you all have a wonderful time.  Take lots of photos and post 'em as soon as you can


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 27, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> Hope you all have a wonderful time.  Take lots of photos and post 'em as soon as you can



You're in freakin' L.A.  You could WALK here.  You just don't want to come because you don't love us anymore.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 27, 2004)

Cool   I can't wait


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 27, 2004)

I swear.....I am gonna hurt the thrid wheel.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 27, 2004)

See ya guys there.....I leave from NYC at 8AM tomorrow morning!!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 27, 2004)

Have a safe trip Patrick!!   See ya soon!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 27, 2004)

LOL - Jodie, we'll ditch him 

Have a great flight you 2.  I have a 4.5 hour drive ahead of me.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 27, 2004)

LOL.  We have to take Craig with us if we ditch him.  We can't leave him to fend for himself.  (Boobie and I just had a disagreement on which 24 hr fitness is closer to the apt.  I had the gen. manager here call the one we plan to go to so I don't have to pay extra.  Boobie thinks I have the one that is farther away and a Super Sport that he can't go too.  wa wa wa!!  But the one we will go to isn't.  I've got my fingers crossed that the apt. complex has free weights in their fitness center, then no Boobie at the gym!)

Have a safe drive Jodi!


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 27, 2004)

*Do not* *forget to get pictures!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 27, 2004)

ok ok!!   I got it!!  I'm on top of it.  Camera is packed.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 27, 2004)

I still haven't bought a camera


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 27, 2004)

I will be watching on TV.  Maybe I will see you?  Have fun and be careful


----------



## Jodi (Oct 27, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> LOL.  We have to take Craig with us if we ditch him.  We can't leave him to fend for himself.  (Boobie and I just had a disagreement on which 24 hr fitness is closer to the apt.  I had the gen. manager here call the one we plan to go to so I don't have to pay extra.  Boobie thinks I have the one that is farther away and a Super Sport that he can't go too.  wa wa wa!!  But the one we will go to isn't.  I've got my fingers crossed that the apt. complex has free weights in their fitness center, then no Boobie at the gym!)
> 
> Have a safe drive Jodi!


When we go to the spa Saturday, you can use the gym there for free.


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 27, 2004)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> You're in freakin' L.A.  You could WALK here.  You just don't want to come because you don't love us anymore.


Dang Hilary, hitch a ride with Camaro and his bro.  Make it an overnight trip.


----------

